# MHL Adaptors (not the OEM one)



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

So I drove around all day yesterday to electronic stores (and 3 Verizon stores) and no one has an MHL adaptor. Best Buy has some online but I'm not sure if they work.

As you may know, the s3 has an 11-pin connector where the standard is 5-pin. If you look on Amazon or EBay, you can find several cheap adaptors --- some even clarifying they are 11-pin (my guess is they are marketing to the s3 crowd) but no reviews from s3 users.

Here is my question: who has purchased an MHL adaptor that works that is NOT the official Samsung one? I'd rather spend $10 than spend $40. Leave a link if you suggest a good one. Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

i bought one, but it was the OEM one, the small adapter piece converts it to hdmi. so im guessing if u can buy the mhl adapter, (a cheaper ones fine.
but do buy the mhl/hdmi adapter piece too) if sold separatly otherwise you will be a bit disappointed from what i have read in this regard this is the OEM one


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Worried about that. Some people on xda bought non-OEM ones. Haven't got confirmation that they work though yet. I have a feeling there is one out there that will get the job done.

How is the OEM one treating you? Smooth transfer? Look clean?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

The OEM worked right out of the box! I hooked up Bluetooth keyboard and mouse to my 40" LCD. 1080p I'm using black bean 5 very smooth so far, the only thing I dont much care for is my sgs3 screen is slightly bigger that my TV will handle so there needs to be an adjustment made. Think paranoid android ROM might help with this minor HD output problem...but all in all its nice! Its deffinetly needs developer support, has some lag between screens sometimes to. But movies, gallery look great

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Sweet. I just want to watch my movies. Nothing else.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Oem adapter here. I only use it to watch movies. It works flawlessly on my builds.

sent from my aokp'd sg3


----------

